
RiseShot – Free Mockup generator tool for 4k mockups - jessie_s
https://www.riseshot.com/?showhn
======
jessie_s
Hey HN!

I rarely post here, mostly just looking at what others are building. Anyway,
this is my 2nd side project - took me more than 6 months to build.

Most of the mockups are taken from Unsplash. Let me know what are you thinking
or if you have any use case for it.

I built it for myself basically - in part time I am building Prestashop addons
to build into marketplace and needed some product mockup tool. Unfortunately
there are like 2 poor man free tools and over 100 paid. This is how I ended up
making it myself. Cheers ;)

